# Catapla Tree



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

Not sure if I spelled it right,lol. Anyway,years ago we would get the Catapla worm off the tree and use for fish bait, it was the best. Now here in central part of Louisiana we have Catapla trees and no worms. Would like to know why the worms(or caterpillar) are gone. What can be done to get them to come back. Friend says he ordered the Catapla worm and put in tree and they disappeard.


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

The worms are the larvae of the Catalpa Sphinx moth. The worms feed on the leaves. Maybe to much insecticides around?? 
Red


----------



## Mc's Farm (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, memories of the days of picking catalpa worms, we had about 20 trees. Going fishing with them, baiting trotlines, putting them in cornmeal & freezing for later bait.

Those trees are still standing at the old homestead, but the worms/moths had tapered off over the years. Birds loved to eat them too. I have not seen any catalpa worms in years.

The largest catalpa tree I've ever seen in on the campus of Ole Miss.

"google" catalpa worms & you can still find some. Good Luck!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The place we owned before we moved here had about 5 or 6 catalpa trees on it, but only one ever had worms on it. They were all right there together, too. I never could figure out why the moths only laid eggs on that one tree.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Could it be that the moths only lay their eggs on female trees?? We had box elder trees and also had goboons of the box elder bugs. We moved to a property that had two large box elders, but we never had any bugs there. Was told they only live on the female trees.


----------



## sawmilllady (Mar 31, 2005)

I was trying to figure out how to preserve the catalpa/catawba worms, for shipping. I know you can freeze them in something to preserve them, but will they still be alive, if I ship them? I have millions of the cute little fuzzy worms. :happy:


----------

